# hoga smallies



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I just started fishn for smallies this year in the cuyahoga. i've been using smoke colored tubes and had pretty good success so far down in the valley. anybody have any good advice on some other baits and techniques that might help me improve?i've caught plenty of ten inchers and this one here that keeps me coming back.I'd like to catch more like it.Thanks in advance.Ed


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I like using small inline spinners. Small smallies are the standard. I also like using a super small grub or tube (1" or 1-1/2"). Fish it against the current to get some chubs and with the curent for smallies.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Snatch a couple of crawdads and hook them through the tail with a bare plain jig head - drop them tight against deep cliffs or cuts and hold on!
The biggest fish will be in the deepest water this time of year.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Black buzzbaits when early or late in the day or whenever there is cloud cover.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

if you dont mind me askin, whereabouts on the river were you? in the state park? i usually dont have much success down there for some reason. either i just cant find the spots or they dont like what i throw. tried spinners, tubes, grubs, even topwater stuff. 

i am starting to dislike going there but would like to change that


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Can't go wrong with small cranks, like the Rebel Teeny Craw, or the Daiwa Peanut series. I've caught a handful of decent smallies out of the Cuyahoga, almost exclusively on small cranks bounced off of rocks and ticking the bottom.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I was at the hoga the other day and it was pretty low. Your best bet for numbers when it is low is a dark green curly tail on a 1/16 oz black or green jig. I love to throw a buzzbait though, but found that a chartruse one outfished a black one. Not sure if anyone else has experienced this. And if you really want to see an aggressive strike, thow the smallest size skitterpop. The blow-ups are amazing. It seems the water quality in the hoga is getting bad again. The fish are so slimey again and seem to be stunted. Not sure if this is just normal fluctuation or if one of our watch dogs is turning a blind eye.

Bdrape


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, we went to the Gorge dam Sunday for a nice walk. The poo smell was strong in certain areas. A lot of sanitary sewer overflows in that area. But we haven't had any strong rains in a few weeks. Shouldn't be any poo flowing into the river for awhile now.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Correction: what sanitary sewer outlets that still remain at all operable are significantly downriver from Gorge Dam.What you're smelling are the trunk lines that lead to these eventual outlets and are on either side of the river and will remain so until the City of Akron finally cleans up its act.* 

*source:local(Twinsburg) EPA office


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree.
The smell was strongest by the caps to the sanitary pipes that run down the hillsides.
I think the nearest outlet is near Cascade Park downstream around that sharp bend close to Cuyahoga Street. Can't miss it.

The Twinsburg EPA office actually quoted?:


> will remain so until the City of Akron finally cleans up its act.*


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

is the outlet you are talking about three big pipes with what look to be some kind of big rubber flow regulators over them? they look like rudders from a DC-3.If so I waded the stretch from the cascade parking lot down to the confluence. in front of those pipes there were fish in that pool. and there is some serious trash along that stretch. where's keep Akron Beautiful?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe that's it. I don't remember the rudders though. Most of that trash comes out of the overflow. I quit going there about 10 years ago after wading the area in shorts. Looked down and saw I was standing in used condoms and kotex. Never been back. Stick to the upper Cuyahoga upstream of Rockwell. There's better quality fish and water up there. Just a little too far for me anymore.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

From what I read here things haven't changed in the 15 years I have been there. Sorry to see for the fact that area could be so great. Moved to a 1/2 mile from Mogadore and there is always plenty of spots for fishing. Gills are plenty. Once I get my back problems solved I can drag the boat out and get back to the on the water fishing. Shore fishing just isn't the same. John


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> I believe that's it. I don't remember the rudders though. Most of that trash comes out of the overflow. I quit going there about 10 years ago after wading the area in shorts. Looked down and saw I was standing in used condoms and kotex. Never been back. Stick to the upper Cuyahoga upstream of Rockwell. There's better quality fish and water up there. Just a little too far for me anymore.


???
Lew,
Just out of curiosity;why do you jump clear from the admittedly befouled lower Cuyahoga(from Cascade Valley to Erie)and then declare your preference for "upstream of Rockwell" while completely skipping the historically far more productive and virtually as clean stretch from Kent to the Gorge as if its part of the lower Cuyahoga or something?Shock studies have for years supported repeatedly this middle strech's prominence for both numbers,and especially size.Note that every big fish caught in that Cuy. river northern pike TV show last month was caught in this exact stretch...


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

speaking of shock studies. I went down in the valley behind the do it yourself car wash tuesday evening with joerugz and just as we made our way down to the river behind some townhomes we heard a generator and low and behold here comes the epa in the shock boat. we watched as they went by. i saw the fella net at least a dozen good sized smallies in one twenty foot stretch.fishing wasnt worth a crap after that.I didnt mind. kinda neat to get a first hand look at it.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Well homeworker, two reasons. 
I'm talking 8-17 tears ago. Before the removal of the Monroe Falls and Kent dams when I fished those areas the water was stagnant and foul around the Edison plant, SR 91 and downtown Kent areas. 
So I didn't fish those areas much. Once with Cheesehead Cory behind Waterworks Park (where the water wasn't bad) and then again in Kent and around the Monroe Falls dam.

Second I generally don't like to fish around people or civilization. That is why I do not fish Portage Lakes, Berlin or Milton very much. Of the many times I fished up north of Rockwell, I've crossed paths with only two canoes. Peace and quiet and some damn good northern fishing up there.
I've had more success north of Rockwell than I've ever did between Cuyahoga Falls and Kent. 



> Note that every big fish caught in that Cuy. river northern pike TV show last month was caught in this exact stretch...


What show was this and what channel?
Know of any shock studies north of Rockwell?


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

Had a good day on the 'Hoga today. Caught 7 smallies total. 5 between 6 and 9 inches one 12" and one 14". Here is the 14" one:









Oh and was using a crawdad colored crank bait, medium sized. He was quite fun to reel in since Ive been using a ultra light!!


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

for Lewser,
I'm sure the show they're talking about is the "Buckeye Angler " show , which is on Warner 14(the cat), and on WAOH in Cleveland, Thursday nights a t 7:30.It used to be on PBS.I didn't see the pike episode referred to, but my work buddies in Bedford did and said they were very impressed with it, and taped it for me.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

It was indeed the "Buckeye Angler" show.Some impressive fish.My dad is absolutely convinced it was filmed in Canada for that week!But look closely...
Lewser, my understanding is that shock studies are done on the entire Cuyahoga every other year and I've seen the bound volumes at sportshows, the old Tackleshack, and elsewhere and you are not being misled-the Cuyahoga has for some time tested relatively similar from it's source on down to the valley, where parts of it still test almost as poorly as Lake Erie.There is no huge difference at all between say, Hiram rapids and Riverfront Park, though most experts attribute the consistency of bigger and healthier fish in the Falls-Gorge stretch to the increased depths as much as anything else.
The river in general has been a hobby of ours for years.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

paintED- That was me netting fish on the front of the boat Tuesday evening. We shocked a 500m stretch back there and collected some GREAT smallies and one very large pike. We are sampling 17 sites on the Hoga this summer, started at the dam pool below Lake Rockwell and will end at rivermile 5.2 in downtown Cleveland. 
HOMEWORKER- The EPA studies the Cuyahoga every 10 years. The ODNR may shock it every year, I'm not sure. We're averaging anywhere frrom 12-24 species per site including greenside and rainbow darters, northern hogsucker, white sucker, spotted sucker, spotfin shiner, common shiner, smallmouth bass, white perch, brown and yellow bullhead, creek chub, blackside dace and some very nice northern pike.

Any questions about our results are more than welcome, I'll try to answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Hey Bobcat, will the results from each site be published?

If not, I have an extra kayak. Want to go fishing with me? You can pick the spot.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

id love to eventually know what sort of fish quality/quantity is found once you get into downtown cleveland. i was under the impression that there isnt much to be found in the downtown "flats" stretches.

if there is, well its only right down the road for me.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

homeworker said:


> where parts of it still test almost as poorly as Lake Erie.


If only most of our waters tested "as poorly as lake erie"!!!! That lake has over 50 species of fish and is a prime fishing destination. Not to mention it is a drinking water source for millions. 

This stuff cracks me up! The Cuyahoga isn't perfect but it isn't much different than any other nothern ohio stream that flows near/through older cities/towns.

The bigest reason the skinny water portions of the river (big congrete thingy through the cvnra & brecksville dam) has smaller fish is becuase it is a smaller/shallower river. Water quality and habitat aren't perfect but aren't much different than similar streams of the area. 

If it weren't for the cleveland harbor the ODNR would probably stock it with steelhead and it would hold it's own with the other stocked streams.

Bobcat? are you interning or do you work for OEPA? I was a "lake erie fish crew" intern in 99


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

They were also shocking just above the concrete thingy. Anyone know what they found????


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Cheesehead cory- i can't say for sure whether the results will be published since this is not a full watershed study. Normally, an entire watershed is studied and a report would be available the next year. This summer we are only shocking sites on the mainstem of the Hoga, no tributaries. As far as the fishing goes...CUYAHOGA STREET for smallies, trust me
fishing pole- I personally did not shock that site but my partner reported more of the same...smallies, suckers, hogsuckers, carp, and assorted sunfish.
Boss- I'm a second year intern with the EPA, who was your crew leader back in 99?
yanky- We have a few sites right downtown in the industrial areas, I will report back with any interesting findings!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I worked with/for Rodger Thoma. Had a coupple clases at U of A with Bill Z.

Re: the downtown cleveland area of the river. I remember getting a lot of channel cats with eroded fins and growths, and fair number of goldfish along with some gills/sunfish, bass, and tolerant minnow species. It's prety sureal cruising up the river in the industrial zone......especialy when you are in a 20' john boat and have to go by a big freighter


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

bobcat

Thanks for the reply. Would be interesting to see what else comes up. Been fishing down there for 25+ years and seen the river go through many cycles. So far this year seems to have a decent class of fish.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Over the last 3-4 winters, steelhead have been caught right below the wall in gorge park, depending on the amount of water flowing. I helped a teen land a 5lb walleye in the pool below wall also, until he hooked himself in the back of the head with his crankbait, we couldn't remove it, and he had to climb out of there with it. the water quality is ok in most stretches from the wall to cascade park, a busted sewer was responsible for the smell, and traces of hepatitis among other things, It has been capped off, but i think some of the old pipes are still there. You can catch and release 1oo smallmouth sometimes in that stretch, though not like it used to be. I work with the guy who has filmed most of the fishing on the river, so I know what i'm talking about. Water conditions have improve steadily since monroe falls dam was torn down, lets keep working on the falls to "TEAR DOWN THAT WALL IN THE FALLS........"


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

Pole Squeezer said:


> Over the last 3-4 winters, steelhead have been caught right below the wall in gorge park, depending on the amount of water flowing. I helped a teen land a 5lb walleye in the pool below wall also, until he hooked himself in the back of the head with his crankbait, we couldn't remove it, and he had to climb out of there with it. the water quality is ok in most stretches from the wall to cascade park, a busted sewer was responsible for the smell, and traces of hepatitis among other things, It has been capped off, but i think some of the old pipes are still there. You can catch and release 1oo smallmouth sometimes in that stretch, though not like it used to be. I work with the guy who has filmed most of the fishing on the river, so I know what i'm talking about. Water conditions have improve steadily since monroe falls dam was torn down, lets keep working on the falls to "TEAR DOWN THAT WALL IN THE FALLS........"


i have fished this stretch of river for about 8yrs now and have i pretty much figured out, and every thing pole squeezer says it correct. i caught a 28.5" steelie this past janurary this year down there. i went down to try for steelies after hearing rumors of them being caught, fished some of my favorite smallie pools and about crapped my pants when i actually landed a steelie in the gorge


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

My first steelhead experience was in the cascade park area, 1999 I think. Late fall fishing for chubs & smallies with an ultralight and a micro sized grub.

Talk about an O-heck what is going on moment! I almost landed it twice before it decided to head for a downed tree.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

i'm gonna head down to the valley this evening. hopefully i will post some good pics!


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I was down there Tuesday and caught my biggest of the year. I was about 15 inches and really fat. He hit a black buzzbait. Earlier in this thread i was guilty of saying that I have very little luck with black buzzbaits, but that all changed yesterday. I caught well over ten and had countless other strikes. I changed up several times going to a crawfish crank and a soft plastic slider, but the buzzvbait outfished them all. By the way I fished from 12:30 to 2:45.

What a great way to spend a long lunch hour.

Bdrape


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

paintEd and I went down yesterday and caught about 16-17 fish between us. I used brown/green/smoke colored tubes and twisters with no luck, even a few cast with some live crawfish didnt do anything. Then I switched to a roostertail and caught 9-11 fish. Mostly on the smaller side, but a few were 10-12".


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Hit the Chuckery area for a little while after work....caught a couple smallies, most were the nicer 10-12" models! Then the lightning started and I hightailed it outta there! All fish caught on a crawfish pattern crank, ticking the bottom and bouncing off rocks, right along current seams.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

can you canoe the area from below the gorge to cascade park or dou you wade?


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

I've seen kids float an inner-tube down the river to cascade, a canoe could work, but i think a kayak would be better. Wading is the best. There is a deep stretch near the wall behind the softball field i would like to try, It looks to be about 8 feet or so. I was standing on top of the wall, and saw a couple of smallies dart out from under a log, to snatch something to eat.


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

I would recommend wading for that stretch...it's mostly pretty shallow. Believe it or not, that pool below the wall behind the softball fields is only 3-4 feet deep, obviously depending on what the river is flowing like. I've caught several nice smallies out of that hole....and a big ol' softshell turtle by the back foot (with a roostertail....that was a strange fight!)


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

What did you do with the turtle? I have seen them sunning themselves on the rocks and was wondering if they would be good eating. I have eaten snapper and it is tasty. Snapper was caught out of a small pond not the river.


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

I let him go. I have heard of folks eating turtle; my grandfather used to talk about the turtle soup he had while in the South Pacific during WW II. Not sure I'd want to eat anything out of the 'Hoga, though.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont think eating anything out of the river would be in anyones best interest.I'd be interested to know if and how bad the fish are contaminated.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't overreact...
As mentioned above, the river has distinctly different sections, and lumping one with the other creates some truly silly generalities that tend to stereotype the whole river in a negative and wildly inaccurate manner that benefits no one truly interested.
You own "best interest" is your business, but remember that though the part of the river you're referencing-the valley to Lake Erie(which, by the way, tests considerably worse than ANY part of the Cuyahoga) does indeed have some real concerns. The longer length of the river above Gorge dam to the source in Geagua County regularly tests cleaner than many area lakes and reservoirs I'm betting you never express reservations to anyone about.Check out some of the government studies mentioned above -you pay for them.
The truth is out there-for those who care to access it.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

hey painted i live here in kent and fish mostly for smallmouth. The baits i love to use have pretty much been covered.Tubes (salted)-black-greenpumpkin-pumpkin seed. Inline spinners -best one for me is a #2 mepps black fury yellow dot with the black chartruese red tail. I rarely use cranks but today i did catch two nice ones with a small firetiger shad like crank. I like the yo-zuri minnow as well. I actually nailed a big one on a rat-l-trap today too. i have a few rebel wee craws but they don't ever produce for me. Live crawdads are always best. topwater is tough in a running river like how it is in the valley i like to fish active water too. I have caught a few on a tiny torpedo but have never had any success with the buzz bait. For me the all hailed rebel craw and white buzzbait just doesn't produce. I personally feel the cuyahoga river is the best inland fishery in the region. but don't tell those naysayers let em wait it out on the hot lake.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

paintED said:


> I dont think eating anything out of the river would be in anyones best interest.I'd be interested to know if and how bad the fish are contaminated.


If you catch anything big enough to eat out of there do us all a favor and snap a picture and throw it back in PLEEEEEAAASe.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Good point, Ryo.It's amazing what people still insist on believing about the river, despite years of research and statistics to the contrary. Maybe its better that those types simply believe the old myths and just stay away...


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm a little leary of research and studies....Its in the best intrest of all to lean alittle to the possitive side when those studies come out cause somewhere down the line a politician is involved.

I'm with paintEd on this one. Its sometimes hard enought to put up with the smell of the river let alone eat fish out of it. And for those of you who don't think the river stinks, you havn't been to a remote river or creek deep in the heart of Gods country lately. I know I'll take a beating on this reply.....but I'd rather heal from a superficial wound from a fellow fisherman than have to fight the hepititus germ in the river. I made a deal with myself..... While fishing the river if I ever get cut or scraped from any of the trash I'm stepping over...I'm outta there and applying some kind of ointment!! Oh, and use antibacterial soap when you get home even if your lucky enough not to get cut from some old rusted discarded brake rotor.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

hey painted, if your looking for a good smallie bait, get a cast net and go to the feeder streams. Catch some naturally occuring baitfish, the 6-8inch size hook em through the nose and go to your favorite hole. I've never used em at the hoga, but down south it's the only bait I'll use. kinda like crack for smallies..... they can't resist.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks S4L. And thanks to everyone else for all of the tips. And thanks to you too homeworker. I'll have to check out those results that the EPA has.I suppose when I voiced my concern about the water quality it was coming from only my visual and olfactory senses. Unfortunately i didnt pack my agar plates. My next comment on any water quality will only be made after a lengthy incubation period.I surely dont want to be labeled a "type" of person. And by the way,I said- "I'd be interested to know IF and how bad the fish are contaminated". I'm sure the rivers water quality isnt as bad as many people think,myself included. I just dont plan on eating anything from it.I c&r everything thats not a male walleye.I'd be more than happy to put together some shore breakfast lunches and dinners for some folks though who would care to partake in the rivers bounty.we could start off with some frog legs.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

unless you were kidding, i am more than adventurous enough to partake in a shore meal sometime. i think it would be fun to catch something fresh and cook it right there. with everything we all catch and release, every so often it wouldnt hurt to taste some of them


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Yanky said:


> with everything we all catch and release, every so often it wouldnt hurt to taste some of them


that is for sure the amount i spend on fishing should be rewarded sometimes I love to take one every so often the population of fish is much larger than we ever see


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I wasnt kidn yank.
Thats a recipee for a good day. Fish all day. Keep a one or two for your plate.have it right there on the spot with your favorite side dish. 
speaking of how much we spend on fishing ryo..I saw a post on here once where a fella did a cost analysis on how much his fish costs a pound. It was funny. We all know we're not in it for the fish,its the fishing.But it sure does taste good.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

well hey, anytime you want to plan one let me know. i caught a nice catfish this evening which would have been a perfect start but theres always other days. it actually sounds pretty fun to me 

i have a small portable propane grill that would be perfect for grillin. compact enough to hike in with and easy to operate.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

hey yank if you like catfishing shoot me a pm and we can maybe set something up if you wanna make the trek down this way sometime. my neighbor joeruggz and nephew scummfrog would be coming along with us. we catch channels.its a blast.seems somebody always gets a ten plus when we go. we tossem back as soon as we land them.we will get a weight first if it looks like they go over ten.here's my last big one.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

im always game. let me know if you want to set something up. im always down for some semi-local travel for alternate spots.

i must admit though, catfish freak me the hell out so i will be a total girl about getting one off my line. unless we are keeping it in which case its not as bad. 

lookin forward to it dude.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

bElIEve in the hOGa


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

damn straight ryo. got my pb smallie today below the rt 82 dam (first time in that area). just over 13 inches. no scale to weigh it.

that area is just busting with fish


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Yanky said:


> damn straight ryo. got my pb smallie today below the rt 82 dam (first time in that area). just over 13 inches. no scale to weigh it.
> 
> that area is just busting with fish


what did you use


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

i was using a 2" plastic minnow swimbait on a 1/8th oz jighead. they have this flat rudder tail that makes them look like they are swimming when you retrieve. the fish go crazy for these things and i have had a lot of sucess with them. 

colors were both white, and one that looked more like a traditional shad with silver on the bottom and a darker grey on the top.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Just got back from the Hoga. Got 4 and missed one because of a fouled hook. Not bad for 2 hours.

Biggest had to of been 16" +/- with all other following close behind. Today was weird because I got no small ones like I usually do.

Will try to get pics. Took them on my phone and cant find my SD card uploader.


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice fish, yaj. What area were you fishing?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello all,

I have lived about a mile from the valley for about a year now. I have been down to the hoga about 3 times and have only caught 2 dinks. Where are the accesses close to me? I fish at a bend viewable from river rd north past peninsula before snowville rd. I have a hobie Kayak and waders but I am not sure the best place for me to fish. Do smallies swarm the hoga downtown in the fall like they do in the detroit river? Heading back to Toledo in two weeks to hit that fall smallie action in the DT river. Thanks for any advice.

Bassthumb


----------



## rod48 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice bass but you guys don't want to eat those.Check the advisories...bad news. So why keep em?By the way catching bait within the park is poaching and they do enforce that.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

dear rod, 
I am assuming most of the sportsman on this page are not keeping their catch. I sure don't but not because i think they are dirty. I don't keep them to keep the population of large fish growing in the hoga. Secondly where i fish i may flip a rock catch a craw and tie him on. It is such a bitch to get to where i fish that i doubt any ranger is going out of his way to keep me from giving a bass a free lunch. I would call it poaching if i went to the river pulled out 300 craw and sold em at a bait stand on the side of the road.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

of course the ohio epa consumption advisory page is down when i need it most, but from what i remember smallmouth bass was not listed as "do not eat". i believe it was listed as one meal per week or perhaps one meal per two weeks. furthermore, walleye out of lake erie has a consumption advisory on it and nobody ever seems to freak out about that. its sold in grocery stores all over, and eaten in mass quantities by anglers. yet river fish are seen as this contaminated tumor covered death meat. they arent all that bad you know.

for the record, all my fish get released, but one of these days i will probably try one just to see what smallmouth tastes like. it is after all my right within the law.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

are there signs that say you aren't allowed to use a cast net? if so...... disregaurd my prior post.........this is taken from the ODNR website hope this clears things up.




"BAIT It is unlawful for any person except licensed bait dealers to possess more than 100 crayfish or in combination 500 crayfish, minnows, and other bait fish. A bait dealer's permit is required of persons buying or selling minnows, crayfish, and hellgrammites. This permit may be obtained from any wildlife district office.



MINNOW SEINES AND DIP NET REGULATIONS
Square mesh must not be larger than 1/2 inch on a side. Seine and net size limits and places where they may be used are as follows:



*Including East and West harbors in Ottawa County and waters where fishing with nets is licensed by law. Hours are local time.

MINNOW OR BAIT FISH TRAPS- It is illegal for anglers to possess or use a minnow or bait fish trap larger than 24 inches in length and 12 inches in width. Additionally, possessing or using a minnow or bait fish trap with an opening larger than one inch is illegal. 

CAST NETS- Forage fish may be taken with cast nets only in the Inland Fishing District. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet. It is illegal to use a cast net within a distance of 1000 feet downstream from any dam posted with Division of Wildlife signs indicating cast net use is prohibited."


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The state regs are superceded by the federal regs when within the federal area of the park (roughly south of Cleveland to Akron).

All of the following regulations apply in CVNP, some are also statewide:

A fishing license is required in accordance with the laws and regulations of the State of Ohio. Park rangers can and do check fishing licenses.

Gas-powered vessels are prohibited. Non-motorized and electric-powered boats are permitted, but must display proper registration.

Ice fishing is permitted on Kendall Lake when the ice depth reaches seven inches. This is not monitored so be extra careful when venturing onto the ice.

Taking bass from Kendall Lake between March 15 and May 31 is prohibited. Any bass caught in Kendall Lake during that time period must be immediately returned to the lake unharmed.

Possessing and consuming alcoholic beverages is prohibited.

No commercial fishing is allowed.

You may only fish by hook and line, with the rod or line closely attended.

Fishing by the use of drugs, poisons, explosives, or electricity is not allowed.

*You may not possess or use as bait live or dead minnows or other bait fish, amphibians, nonpreserved fish eggs, or fish roe.

You may not use preserved or fresh fish eggs, fish roe, food, fish parts, chemicals, or other foreign substance in water for the purpose of leading or attracting fish intended to be taken.*

Introducing fish or fish eggs into any federally owned waters is prohibited.

Digging for bait is prohibited.

Taking turtles and amphibians (including frogs) is prohibited.

You must carefully and immediately return to the water from which it was taken any fish which you do not wish to keep. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

The enforcement seems to be inconsistent, but I wouldn't chance being on the wrong side of a ticket. I don't see what's wrong with using live bait caught in the same waters that you're fishing, but they take a 'zero tolerance' stance.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

shoot i am a criminal on many counts yikes


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

good thing i don't fish the hoga.......S.C. where did you find this information?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Stripers4Life said:


> good thing i don't fish the hoga.......S.C. where did you find this information?


http://www.nps.gov/cuva/planyourvisit/upload/fishing.pdf


The live bait restrictions seems like overkill, especially with all the poop that Akron dumps downstream of the city, but that's their rules. I've seen folks using minnows without getting in any trouble, but it's like gambling - your number will come up at some point.

I was busted (warned) just after the feds took over the park fishing big shiners (river caught) for pike/walleyes, so don't take chances. 

I was also busted (warned) for catching nightcrawlers in the cleveland metroparks (big creek - parma). Could have been fined if I wouldn't have shut my mouth - I shut up after my first "you got to be kidding me" comment. At least he let me keep my crawlers.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

good info thanks s.c.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

*Do Not* try to catch/net bait (or anything else) within the
National Park boundaries.Trust me, I know.

For that matter don't let your girl pick some dried weeds for a flower arrangement.
Trust me, I know.

And definitely don't mountain bike the Buckeye Trail in the park.
(Once had a ranger try to take two bikes worth over $3000
from us as "evidence")

Technically, you can't remove a twig or bug from the area.

I still love the place!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> The live bait restrictions seems like overkill, especially with all the poop that Akron dumps downstream of the city, but that's their rules.


It does seem like overkill but the rules are consistent for all National Parks.
Same in Yellowstone as in the Cuyahoga Valley National Park.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> It does seem like overkill but the rules are consistent for all National Parks.
> Same in Yellowstone as in the Cuyahoga Valley National Park.


Not complaining. I actually don't mind having that stretch of river the closest thing we have to an 'artificials only' fishery in the state of Ohio.



creekcrawler said:


> *Do Not* try to catch/net bait (or anything else) within the National Park boundaries.Trust me, I know. Technically, you can't remove a twig or bug from the area.


That's what the metroparks ranger told me when he caught me catching crawlers. He said they have to be zero tolerance (except for fish covered by state rules) since some folks try to landscape their yard using things from the metroparks, including rocks & vegetation.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> some folks try to landscape their yard using things from the metroparks, including rocks & vegetation.


Yup. I remember in the old days people would just pull up to the creeks and load up with rocks. My neighbors backyard patio is made from river rock from Sagamore Creek that they loaded up in their old station wagon over 35 years ago. I still had a bud that sneaks down to Stone Road and loads up - I warned him to watch his a** now that it's a National Park!


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

This Lake Trout was shocked north of Rockside by a team last year.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

oh man, even if they are rare, that still gets me fired up. i wish it wasnt half raining right now.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

i would drink a cup of hoga river water to catch that trout


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

ryosapien said:


> i would drink a cup of hoga river water to catch that trout


i believe i would too


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

I hit the Hoga in Kent this afternoon for a few minutes....scouting some new spots. I generally fish in the Cascade Valley area, but I'm looking to check out upstream and downstream in search of some larger fish. I picked up a nice 12" smallie in the area of Fred Fuller park, my first Hoga smallie on a tube! It was especially cool, because there was what looked to be a decent sized crawdad in his gut, with his claws and antenna still visible in the fish's mouth! It was a beautiful day to be out, in spite of the rain.

Here's a question for those of ya'll who like to float the rivers in the area: If I put my canoe in at Fred Fuller park, where could I take out? Waterworks? Is this section of the river able to be floated? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Good fishing, everyone!


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

my guess would be you could go all the way to front street by the old bass pro shop . i think there is a bar there called chelsea's on the river.I think there is or used to be a launch there.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

well i live in kent and fish it quite often. You could float down to middlebury rd which is not far at all and there is a cement put in that says "closed" off of that rd. or you could go all the way to waterworks. I however much prefer to put in at standing rock cemetery and float to fred fuller there are many more rocky points where the bass hold up. The river is also quite fast through that area and offers some fun kayaking. In fact we get alot of canoe kayak traffic just because it is so nice. First on a tube huh. I catch more fish on a tube bait than all of my other baits combined. I however feel that it for the most part requires slower presentation so is better suited for pools. for faster runs i will either roll a worm or use spinners/cranks. The only time i do well in fast water is right under a waterfall where smallies stack up and wait for anything that looks like a craw to pour over and smash it immediately. Want a float buddy i'm game.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> i wish it wasnt half raining right now.


All that rain did was probably wake the fish up a bit.
I was gonna hit it, but decided to get some honey-does done before the weekend.
River hardly rose -
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?04208000


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, I haven't been patient enough to fish a tube with any regularity. I much prefer crankbaits, spinnerbaits, and buzzbaits. I like to keep moving, and tubes require slowing down. The way that smallie smacked that tube made me a believer, though! I would definitely be up for a float sometime....are weekends any good for you?


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

oh man, i figured it would have rose way more than that. makes me wish i had checked earlier. id be out right now if i had. dangit.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

-C-IMP said:


> This Lake Trout was shocked north of Rockside by a team last year.


WAY north!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Yanky said:


> damn straight ryo. got my pb smallie today below the rt 82 dam (first time in that area). just over 13 inches. no scale to weigh it.
> 
> that area is just busting with fish


That is very true. In additon to smallmouth and seasonally steelhead, the Ohio Division of Wildlife has sampled adult walleye below that Rt 82 dam. And, believe it or not, a few years back a muskie in the 30 pound range was also electroshocked there! Yes, that was quite a surprise.

Additionally, it's being realized that the Cuyahoga is now supporting a small amount of natural reproduction in walleye again. In fact, and OSU researcher is planning to study that in more detail in the coming years. Who knows, maybe someday if the river cleans up further we may have a significant walleye run.

Some great studies, like the multiagency one referenced in an earlier post, are underway to collect more data on the river and document/address it's current issues in a systematic way. Also, in addition to an active Remedial Action Plan group for the main river, many of the subwatersheds of the 'Hoga now have watershed groups in an effort to get involvled in improving the river. Some of these are on West Creek, Big Creek, and Tinkers Creek...among others. Supporting/joining these groups in your area is a great way to get more involved in improving the river.

Mike


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Hit the 'Hoga in Kent this afternoon. Caught a great mixed bag: my first 'Hoga pike, 2 largemouth, and 7 smallies. All fish were healthy, and fell for a 3" Gitzit tube, Rebel Teeny Craw or Daiwa Peanut. Here are a few pics:


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

nice job merk i have been concentrating on getting used to my fly rod so my count has gone way down. but it has been fun anyhow. I still haven't bagged any pike but my day is a comin' i can smell it.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

i go to STVM highschool(which is in downtown akron). Yesterday i went down to cascade off of cuyahoga street and tried to catch some small mouth. I started down behind the softball fields by the real tall wall where that trees fallen over in the river, and ended down at the bridge. I was using a panther martin in line and didnt catch nything at all. I usually catch SM this way in the rocky river down in medina with success.Unfortunatley,i dint catch nything. The water looks very promosing but i just ended up not catching nything. Im planning to go hit cascade again after skool (even if it does rain). Just wondering if nyone has some helpful hints i could use to hook into some fish this time.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Could have been just an off time. There are smallies in that area. In addition to a panther martin, a white rooster tail, rebel crawdad or a floating rapala would be good to try.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

allright ill giv her a whirl and see what happens thnx for the tip.ill post some pics if i get nything. if nyone else has suggesstions ive got an open mind.thnx


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

I was there last evening. Started by the bridge around 6pm, caught one on a minnow fly. Lost that fly to a tree and tied on a brown whooly bugger. Caught nothing for and hour and a half when all of the sudden they turned on as dusk rolled in. I caught 6 smb, all around 10-13 inches in the same hole. All about timing, weather, and presentation. The river down theren has been good to me. And it has lead me to scratch my head at times. As in life, some days are better then others.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

tractor5561 said:


> i go to STVM highschool(which is in downtown akron). Yesterday i went down to cascade off of cuyahoga street and tried to catch some small mouth. I started down behind the softball fields by the real tall wall where that trees fallen over in the river, and ended down at the bridge. I was using a panther martin in line and didnt catch nything at all. I usually catch SM this way in the rocky river down in medina with success.Unfortunatley,i dint catch nything. The water looks very promosing but i just ended up not catching nything. Im planning to go hit cascade again after skool (even if it does rain). Just wondering if nyone has some helpful hints i could use to hook into some fish this time.


sounds like you went through that area after me and a buddy hit em hard


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

"BAIT It is unlawful for any person except licensed bait dealers to possess more than 100 crayfish or in combination 500 crayfish, minnows, and other bait fish. A bait dealer's permit is required of persons buying or selling minnows, crayfish, and hellgrammites. This permit may be obtained from any wildlife district office."

Seems like this wording needs to be updated. If I have interpreted it correctly, one could have 1 minnow and 499 crayfish. I disagree with this.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

pizza that was taken directly from the odnr website. if anything is wrong, it wasn't me, that is how the law is written and i directly copied and pasted.....


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I pulled three out of that pool on consecutive casts using a SMOKE colored berkley power tube with a 1/8oz.split shot 4inches up from the bait.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

hooked into a pike today out of the hoga i was so pumped when i saw him that i just started reeling and failed to set the hook sufficiently about 6 foot from shore i watched him swim away. Was only about 18 inches but my god did i want to hold that fish. Haven't been nailing the smallies quite as well lately. But i am determined to become a proficient fly angler for these guys so press on i will.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Was out all morning on the hoga yesterday and caught a bunch of 10-13" smallies on the fly. My biggest being 15''. Also caught a walleye, few sunfish, and a monster carp:B . Quite a day, too bad the  Browns stunk:S or it woulda been better.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

went back to cascade on friday after school and managed to hook into some smallies. Caught em all on a wee craw by rebel. Biggest one was about 13 inches which is prtty good in my book.The only fish i caught though were down at that first pool by the wall and right in those rapids about 20 meters down from there. Thanks for the help with the spot guys. Now im lookin to start fly fishin for smallies just gotta find someone to teach me.If anyone knows where i can find help or has suggestions thatd be great. Got my fly rod on saturday and am gonna start prcticing soon...hope i dont suck too bad.


----------



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm thinking of trying to find a decent catfishing spot in the falls. Either the pier at Gorge, Front Steet, or up to Kent. Has anyone had any luck catfishing the river above the Gorge Dam?


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Saw a laker two years ago on the Rocky. 10lbs. or so. Also have seen browns ocaisonaly and the ocasional walleye and pike. Oh yeah kings too.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

All I can say is if you hit the hoga at the right time with the right presentation 20+ days are possible, and yes, there are monsters.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

esoxangler said:


> All I can say is if you hit the hoga at the right time with the right presentation 20+ days are possible, and yes, there are monsters.


By the way anybody interested in a 14.5ft. fiberglass canoe? p.m. me if so.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

If you hit it right at times it can be like prime Canadian fishing. Catch&release


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

pizza said:


> "BAIT It is unlawful for any person except licensed bait dealers to possess more than 100 crayfish or in combination 500 crayfish, minnows, and other bait fish. A bait dealer's permit is required of persons buying or selling minnows, crayfish, and hellgrammites. This permit may be obtained from any wildlife district office."
> 
> Seems like this wording needs to be updated. If I have interpreted it correctly, one could have 1 minnow and 499 crayfish. I disagree with this.


Your interpretation IS incorrrect. "Or" means either condition ("possessing more than 100 crayfish", "in combination 500...") would put you on the wrong side of the law.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I heard that the stretch of river by middlebury Rd. is shallow and silted now, you to be my favorite stretch. Anyone know if there is any truth to this?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Haven't been there recently, but it has to be shallower around Middlebury Road
since they knocked down the Munroe Falls Dam.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

had a great afternoon today. Out for an hour and a half caught two 10" smallies 2 rockbass, one sucker and a 18" northern pike. This was the first pike i have landed in the hoga, though i have hooked several. Nearly all of the fish were on a whitlock matuka sculpin on the 6 wt fly rod. It is hard to overestimate how much i enjoy flycasting.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

i wish it wasnt so damn expensive to get into fly fishing but just to start the gear is pretty pricey. if i could afford that much extra fishing cost i would totally get on with learning but its just not in the books right now. you guys always make it sound so fun. damn you all.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Heading S.E. to the hoga for some fall piking. If past Springs and Falls attest, fishing should be good. Cant wait!


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have lived In cleveland all this time, and I never knew there were pike in the cuyahoga. That upsets me greatly. I usually fish Rocky for smallmouth during the summer, but if the cuyahoga has pike and SM's why wouldn't you fish it? I'm not asking for anyone's spot, but what general area of the river are you guys pulling pike out of? I'm assuming pretty far south. I am an avid fly fisherman and would love to explore such a place. unfortunately, i'm leaving for college tomorrow and have to learn the Hocking, leaving the beautiful Steelhead waters behind. Best of luck to you all and catch those pike! I would love to see some pictures, as I only have family tales from which to picture pike.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

well i have heard of reports of pike all the way from cascade park in akron to lake rockwell in kent. I would shoot for the upper cuyahoga if you want to have a better chance i am sure there are some closer to cleveland i just don't know about them and can attest to them being here (in kent..munroe falls) area personally. BUt they can be illusive i fished for smallmouth for years saying yeah right there aren't pike in there. THat was until i tried targeting them and lone behold the diamond in the rough.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Ryosapien, You got the pike on a fly? What fly? Was he in timber or rocks, fast or slow water? I ask because I too have hooked up with a couple of brusiers and sorta am making a personal quest to land one on my 6wt. Much like you.....


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

got him on a whitlock matuka sculpin he was in slow side pool under an undercut bank where some grasses were. I do see them mostly by downed timber though. There are so many sculpins in the river i think they just are used to seeing them and that is why he attacked this one. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v633/screamnreels/streammatukacculpin.jpg
on another note:
went downt to the river today and hooked this lil rockbass and as i was reeling it in this HUGE smallmouth shot out and attacked it. I mean this smallie was the biggest one i have ever seen in the river, at least 17" i let the rockbass fight around on the line and the smallie was chasing it in circles and nailing it. It was awesome. THe rockbass was like 6 inches long only goes to show you cant throw a bait too big at those guys. Strolled an olive streamer through the area a bunch more times manage to hook a 12" smallie but never that hogg. I know where he lives now though..


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Ryo....that's an awesome sight! Sounds like you had better luck than I did today. My dad and I hit the 'Hoga upstream of Kramer Ballfields today and only managed 4 smallies from 7:00 to 10:15 this morning. We should hook up sometime!


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

its always awsome when u hook into a little guy and a monster latches on to em'. Ive had that happen to me a couple of times up in new york. I remmember one time when i hooked into a little perch in some lilly pads and was just causally reeling him in. Then all i felt on the other end was dead weight. I thought he got tangled up in the weeds or something, but then it started to run. ended up being 25 or 26 inch pike. Man there is no other feeling like hooking into one of those beasts especially when it unexpected! I ended up gaming him for like 5 mins before he snapped the line. Man o man though there is nothin that gets my adreniline going and my heart pumping like that feeling. My grandparents thought i was having tremors when i got back i was shaking so bad


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Kayaked the Hoga from Peninsula to Red Lock trailhead....What a fantastic stretch! My first cast landed a healthy 14" SM on a brown bugger with a gold bead head and rubber legs. Later on I landed a 16" Nerf Football smallie. All day long I had hook ups and nice smallies. Even my somewhat inexpirienced buddies caught some fish. That section of river has soooo many potential holding areas. The only problem was the current sweeping you past good spots. My next investment- A kayak anchor! If we had time to hit all the spots we would have had a 20-30 fish day.. a piece!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah it is a whole new ballgame down there some spots are tough to predict as i have found alot of smallies in runs where i usually would pass up for slower pools so nymphing would probably be an effective tool in those situations. i have pulled 15 smallmouth out of one hole in an hour on days and also had 8 hour runs with one fish. what a beautiful park though. i find kayaking is distracting for fishing unless you park the yak and wade for a while when you find a desireable spot. otherwise i am like no strikes in 5 minutes lets float on. when in reality i am probably floating over a mammoth


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

When you kayak the hoga, are you going both ways are just down stream and shuttling back to the start to pick up your vehicle? I would love to kayak a stretch but some of the current seems a bit much.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Ryo- you aren't kiddin man, some of the spots I passed made me shudder to think of the potential monsters I could have missed. I always bring two vehicles, park one at the put in and one at the take out. You would have to be Hulk Hogan to paddle up stream in that current. Also a lot of deadfalls to watch out for. They are kayak eaters and pose for some serious danger.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Also a lot of deadfalls to watch out for. They are kayak eaters and pose for some serious danger.


Quite right. They call them "keepers" and "strainers" for a reason.
When in doubt, pull the kayak out.  

There are a few sections I do an "up-down" on, but most sections have too much current, and you'll have to shuttle.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Quite right. They call them "keepers" and "strainers" for a reason.
> When in doubt, pull the kayak out.
> 
> *There are a few sections I do an "up-down" on, but most sections have too much current, and you'll have to shuttle.*




I would love to know the whereabouts of those said sections in case I head out without a second vehicle, That is..... if they aren't a secret!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

hit the hoga this morning at 7 am in the valley and did truly horrible i caught 5 fish in 6 hours none worth commenting on. Only one came on a fly and the rest on an olive tube within 1 hour out of the same hole. However i later returned to the spot in kent that i saw that big mamma smallie chasing that rock bass and pulled out a hefty bass pushing 17 inch i don't know if it was the same fish but it was in the same spot. I felt bad because i had to drag him across current to bring him in and i released him on the other side of the river (in the slack)than was his hole. I wonder if he'll make it back home?? also hooked em on olive gitzit tube<--hands down best bait for big smallies


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

The Hoga is a great place to fish at certain times of the year. The only thing that I don't like about it is one day the water is really moving and the next day it could be it will be is still as a lake. There are alot of pike in the parts that I fish. And big ones too I got a 38" in there last spring out of a kayak. I don't know who won the battle because that fish pulled me everywhere in that kayak. I got him in though and took lots of pics.


----------

